# AMR Riverside



## cli128 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello guys,

I'm about to finish my EMT class in about 2 weeks and hopefully get my cert soon after that. I do want to apply for AMR Riverside Division bc it's close to where I go to school (UCR) and I wonder what's the part-time requirement for AMR and what's the hiring process like. I want to gain enough experience for future paramedic school. And what's some other 911 companies around Riverside/San Bernadino area?

Best


----------



## chrls (Jul 22, 2018)

cli128 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm about to finish my EMT class in about 2 weeks and hopefully get my cert soon after that. I do want to apply for AMR Riverside Division bc it's close to where I go to school (UCR) and I wonder what's the part-time requirement for AMR and what's the hiring process like. I want to gain enough experience for future paramedic school. And what's some other 911 companies around Riverside/San Bernadino area?
> 
> Best



I don’t work in riverside specifically, but nearby Palm Springs division as a part time medic. 

Hiring is pretty standard across southern ca, and amr in general. Written test, skills, interview, and physical, maybe not in that particular order.

After being hired you’ll have 2 weeks of full time orientation to include classroom and driving. Following orientation is FTO time which is also done on a full time schedule, even if you’ve been hired for part time. FTO is usually about a month on its own.

Once you’re done with orientation you’ll be cleared to work on your own. Part time where I am requires availability for 3 shifts a month. Riverside my be different, but not by much. Riverside is also a union division. Some people like it. Some don’t. 

Pretty sure there’s some riverside folks on here as well. 

As far as other 911 companies in riverside and San Bernardino you’re kind of limited. In riverside county you have amr and County Fire(calfire). Calfire requires you to be a firefighter/emt or firefighter/paramedic. So pretty much just amr in riverside county. 

San Bernardino has county fire, similar to calfire in riverside county, amr, Rialto Fire and morongo basin ambulance. AMR has most of the county, county fire has an ambulance operator program which is a single role non fire job so worse pay and worse benefits, rialto Fire also has an ambulance operator program, and morongo basin ambulance which does morongo, Joshua tree, 29 palms etc. 

I’m sure there’s others I’ve forgotten.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Aug 6, 2018)

cli128 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm about to finish my EMT class in about 2 weeks and hopefully get my cert soon after that. I do want to apply for AMR Riverside Division bc it's close to where I go to school (UCR) and I wonder what's the part-time requirement for AMR and what's the hiring process like. I want to gain enough experience for future paramedic school. And what's some other 911 companies around Riverside/San Bernadino area?
> 
> Best


Part time requires u work 3 shifts a month.. As long as you request 3 shifts you will meet the requirement even if its not approved.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 6, 2018)

Palm Springs division has a new classification for part time. Its special events where all you have to work is 10 special event standbys for the year. Special event standbys are plentiful in Palm Springs.


----------



## Foxem (Aug 6, 2018)

I work in Hemet, which is in Riverside County; also nearby Riverside. As BASICallyEMT said, you'll need to work at least three shifts a month. You'll have your choice of whatever shifts are open, so ALS or BLS. If you went on full time you'd be working 4 days one week, 3 days the next, with overtime available whenever there's an open shift. That being said, if you do go full time you'll probably end up on a BLS unit. BLS isn't the worst thing for new hires. You learn where all the hospitals are, how to drive, how your gear works, and all of it in a stress free environment, so when your ALS time comes, you'll be prepared.  The hiring process is pretty straightforward. Seems like most people have a written test (I did not), skills test, oral interview, followed by a physical test once you're hired. 

The skills test is very straightforward. I had to do a trauma assessment, back-boarding/splinting, and CPR/BVM of an apneic/pulseless patient. It wouldn't surprise me if you had to do a full medical assessment as well, so be prepared to know that. Study your Registry skills sheets and you'll do great. The guy doing your test will most likely be an EMT/Medic as well and wants you to pass. That means they'll also be working along-side you when you get hired. Be confident in your actions. After that, they'll give you a call and schedule your physical date. 

As for other companies, I'm fairly certain AMR is the only 911 company in Riverside, but don't quote me on that. The IFT companies around there are Symons, Mission, and PMT. I don't know much about PMT or Symons, but the guys that worked for Mission where I am _really_ did not like it. That being said, apply everywhere and take what you can get. It'll help you in the future if you have previous EMS experience. I know Hemet pays more if you have past experience and I would assume the other places do as well. Good luck!


----------



## cli128 (Aug 7, 2018)

Foxem said:


> I work in Hemet, which is in Riverside County; also nearby Riverside. As BASICallyEMT said, you'll need to work at least three shifts a month. You'll have your choice of whatever shifts are open, so ALS or BLS. If you went on full time you'd be working 4 days one week, 3 days the next, with overtime available whenever there's an open shift. That being said, if you do go full time you'll probably end up on a BLS unit. BLS isn't the worst thing for new hires. You learn where all the hospitals are, how to drive, how your gear works, and all of it in a stress free environment, so when your ALS time comes, you'll be prepared.  The hiring process is pretty straightforward. Seems like most people have a written test (I did not), skills test, oral interview, followed by a physical test once you're hired.
> 
> The skills test is very straightforward. I had to do a trauma assessment, back-boarding/splinting, and CPR/BVM of an apneic/pulseless patient. It wouldn't surprise me if you had to do a full medical assessment as well, so be prepared to know that. Study your Registry skills sheets and you'll do great. The guy doing your test will most likely be an EMT/Medic as well and wants you to pass. That means they'll also be working along-side you when you get hired. Be confident in your actions. After that, they'll give you a call and schedule your physical date.
> 
> As for other companies, I'm fairly certain AMR is the only 911 company in Riverside, but don't quote me on that. The IFT companies around there are Symons, Mission, and PMT. I don't know much about PMT or Symons, but the guys that worked for Mission where I am _really_ did not like it. That being said, apply everywhere and take what you can get. It'll help you in the future if you have previous EMS experience. I know Hemet pays more if you have past experience and I would assume the other places do as well. Good luck!


Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## cli128 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey guys, I have an interview coming up with the Riverside Division, any tip?


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 19, 2018)

Yeah. Read the above posts regarding your original post asking for tips.


----------

